# people running twin gt2860-5s what bhp ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

just curious what power your making with what mods and boost pressure ?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

RB Motorsports: Turbolag










No matter what anyone "tries" to say , they are the same as a HKS 2530 turbo without the HKS on the compressor housing.

They are a good turbo, work well on the RB with minimal mods. Can do about 500 hp with minor stuff. Solid 11 second 1/4 mile turbo.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

427 fly hp

1 bar, power fc, induction kit, 3.5" straight through exhaust, mapped by tweenierob. 

:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

bigkev said:


> 427 fly hp
> 
> 1 bar, power fc, induction kit, 3.5" straight through exhaust, mapped by tweenierob.


1 bar ? They aren't even that happy down that low. 1.3-1.4 on pump - not an issue.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

524bhp at the wheels.601.9bhp 484.5lbft at the fly on 95octane irish pump fuel

Max 1.39kgcm2 boost on the avcr controller.

Fully forged rb26,8.9:1 comp ratio.tomei poncam bs,ported head,power fc etc..

These turbos are awesome.Should meke 640 fly bhp with better fuel and 1.6bar boost on my engine


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

tyndago said:


> 1 bar ? They aren't even that happy down that low. 1.3-1.4 on pump - not an issue.


maybe im wrong. i dont have a e boost controller or uprated fuel system so i assumed i was running just 1 bar, maybe im running more i just assumed it was just standard actuator boost. 

can you run more boost on standard actuator without boost controller or uprated fuel system???

kev


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Your probably right Kev.

It doesn't sound like you got the fuel system to support any more power.

Still a good figure though. More than mine anyway!:nervous:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Ah, ok. Stock injectors are 444cc, so you start to run out of injector around 444 hp at the engine at say 80% duty cycle. Thats a safe number. Thats why I go from stock to say 720 cc injectors. Runs the same, gives you some safe headroom at 8k rpm. 

Stock the actuators are about 0.8 bar of boost, unless you have upgraded the acutators. The more you tighten the rods down, the more "base" boost you have.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

creedonsr20det said:


> 524bhp at the wheels.601.9bhp 484.5lbft at the fly on 95octane irish pump fuel
> 
> Max 1.39kgcm2 boost on the avcr controller.
> 
> ...


thats some awesome figures mate :thumbsup:

keep em coming guys please :clap:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

2.6lt, Poncams, std head, Nismo pump 514hp at all four wheels. could probably get more....but the injectors are only 550's 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/96210-5s-7s-9.html


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> 2.6lt, Poncams, std head, Nismo pump 514hp at all four wheels. could probably get more....but the injectors are only 550's
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/96210-5s-7s-9.html



encouraging results peeps :thumbsup:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

@1.3bar boost [email protected] and still climbing(rev limit at 8250) , thats with 2.7 capacity, new injectors going in next week and a remap as the 600cc's were running close to duty cycle limit :thumbsup:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

1.5 bar = 600hp & 480lb/ft


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

plkettle said:


> 1.5 bar = 600hp & 480lb/ft



cool :thumbsup: whats your engine spec mate ?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

basically it is an rb26 (almost 27 with the JE pistons) with 260 cams and 720cc injectors, 2860 -5 turbos and a good map on optimax fuel 

and of course all other supporting mods......


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

plkettle said:


> basically it is an rb26 (almost 27 with the JE pistons) with 260 cams and 720cc injectors, 2860 -5 turbos and a good map on optimax fuel
> 
> and of course all other supporting mods......



hows your transmission and diffs cope ? are they standard ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

so 1.3 bar should see 530 ish bhp ?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

gearbox and diffs should be fine as long as you shift properly using the clutch and dont grind gears!

standard ones have held a hell of a lot more power. diffs dont really break unless mistreated like drifting, not frequent enough oil changes etc.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The bits that do power
2860-5s ,Tomei cams , greddy induction , F Con V Pro , 700cc injectors with uprated pump and circuit , air con removed. , profec B doing boost
plus supporting mods

510bhp on low boost (1.2)


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

getting certain power at certain boost all depends on whos mapping..some tuners use more ignition than others [email protected] bar when mine was being mapped i think it was making between 480 to 490 @the wheels.

Also head work,good porting and the way the cam gears are set up make a significant difference to torque and horsepower.

As G40tee has said the diffs and gearbox are well up to the job..just dont dog them!I have a cusco 2way at the rear,but i know the stock lsds are strong..there plated,not like the gay viscous gts-t type!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

creedonsr20det said:


> getting certain power at certain boost all depends on whos mapping..some tuners use more ignition than others [email protected] bar when mine was being mapped i think it was making between 480 to 490 @the wheels.
> 
> Also head work,good porting and the way the cam gears are set up make a significant difference to torque and horsepower.
> 
> As G40tee has said the diffs and gearbox are well up to the job..just dont dog them!I have a cusco 2way at the rear,but i know the stock lsds are strong..there plated,not like the gay viscous gts-t type!



i had a plated gripper diff in my 470 bhp cosworth and that was very strong and predictable. good to know there plated :thumbsup:

my car has made 535 flywheel bhp 469 whp in the past so il be happy if it makes that again.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

a ya should definately make that so!Have you modified it further?head work,cams?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

creedonsr20det said:


> a ya should definately make that so!Have you modified it further?head work,cams?


its just as it was mate hks camshafts. i dont know at what boost it made 535 bhp but im assuming around 1.2 to 1.3 bar.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

i wonder if theres anything else to be done to spool those suckers a bit earlier (without breaking the bank ofc, so rb30, vcam and the likes are out of the question)


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hi*

my car made 600bhp bang on, with 537LB torque @1.6 bar 

2860s with top secret elbows on hks s/s manifolds 
tomei poncams dialed in for max torque
light headwork
lightened balanced and polished brand new standard crank 
forged pistons/steel rods


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

n1 pistons, 2530's, hks cams, fcon, 550cc injectors [email protected] 1.1bar


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

wheres the cheapest place to buy gt2860-5 ?


----------



## curtisgoodman (Jul 12, 2008)

my -5 setup made 510whp @ 8k rpm and 447ftlbs @ 1.8 bar boost in AWD. 750cc injectors, tomei procams, nismo pump, tomei mani's & dumps, HKS downpipe & dragger cat back w/test pipe, HKS Type-R intercooler, fully forged, balanced and blue printed engine, medium head porting... stock trans. and rear diff hate life at that power gotta really take it easy.

Curt


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

530bhp 560Nm @1.2bar


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

1.9 bars, it makes a hell of a lot more power in the winter than the summer 

570hp at the rear wheels, so whatever crank horsepower than may be. That was on an old map, newer one is more fine-tuned.

I shift slower than a grandma, helps keep the transmission happy. I never sidestep the clutch either - I figure clutch plates are cheaper than a rear diff shattered to bits (and something that needs changing anyways).


----------



## curtisgoodman (Jul 12, 2008)

whats the norm for calculating drivetrain losses in AWD... 35%? If thats close im pushing 688hp at the fly...

i forgot to mention im spraying water meth 50-50 with twin nossels coming on at 10psi...


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

drivetrain losses are in the low 20s if im not mistaken. 22ish is something ive seen a lot around here.

510 at the wheels sounds really low especially for that much boost and meth..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

souroull said:


> drivetrain losses are in the low 20s if im not mistaken. 22ish is something ive seen a lot around here.
> 
> 510 at the wheels sounds really low especially for that much boost and meth..


it does sound a bit off....i made that much [email protected] and that was on a horrrifically bad ECU map


----------



## curtisgoodman (Jul 12, 2008)

hrmm really... well i'm only on pump gas 94 octaine which over here is MON+RON/2 = 94 the car runs and pulls great all the way to the top but i do run under 11afr until over 6k rpm then it jumps up to about 11.4afr (at WOT)... maybe running a bit rich and conservitive, plus im not sure how much they advanced the timing when they installed the water meth setup and tuned my car. maybe i'll get it tuned again by someone else??? what you guys think?

Curt


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

seagull said:


> 530bhp 560Nm @1.2bar



:smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------

